# moonglow boa question



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

hi guys 

looking for some info if possible, if a moonglow is a hypo snow, would it be possible to get a moonglow from a hypo het albino x hypo het anery or would this give triple hets new to this so not sure, any info would be great

thanks in advance


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

hypo het albino x hypo het anery would give salmons/supersalmons and normals all 50% poss het albino and anery....not sure on the percentages though....breeding back (assuming it was dble hets) would give ghosts sunglows snows moonglows supersalmons salmons anerys and normals i think...so a pretty mixed bunch! and no guarantees on what ratio and that all would be produced in one litter...probably little help lol as i get confused myself with double hets and co-doms all mixed together :lol2:


----------



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate that helps 

claire


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bezy bee said:


> hi guys
> 
> looking for some info if possible, if a moonglow is a hypo snow, would it be possible to get a moonglow from a hypo het albino x hypo het anery or would this give triple hets new to this so not sure, any info would be great
> 
> thanks in advance


 
Ian's bang on with the expected offspring (percentages to follow!), but the trouble is that breeding the offspring will not necessarily produce the kalideoscopic litter due to the that it would be impossible to know which snakes were het or not.

hypo het albino x hypo het anery

25% super hypo
50% hypo
25% normal

All offspring would have a 50% chance of carrying albino and a 50% chance of carrying anery, this would mean that only a quarter of them would actually be 'dbl het snow'. You would have no way of knowing which was which, so it would be a very long winded and expensive project growing them on and then cross breeding all the offspring to find out which is which (and that would take great care and quite rigourous record keeping!


There are many ways to make moonglow, but none are exactly cheap! 

i.e.

sunglow het anery to anery het albino

That would give

12.5 % Normal (100% dbl het snow)
12.5 % Hypo (100% triple het moonglow)
12.5 % Sunglow (100% het anery)
12.5 % Albino (100% het anery)
12.5 % Anery (100% het albino)
12.5 % ghost (100% het albino)
12.5 % snow
12.5 % moonglow


ghost het albino to albino het anery would give the same offspring


The cheapest option would probably be

hypo dbl het snow to normal dbl het snow

however this would give only a 3.125 % (or 1/32) chance of a moonglow (and lot's of 'poss het's')

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

thank you very much andy and ian this helps out a lot.

cheers again

claire


----------

